# looking for equine liability insurance



## snootyfox (Jan 23, 2011)

I am with Ohio Casualty after years with another company. I have been very pleased with them and their rates are reasonable for the coverage I have. I have a limited lesson program but keep my expense down by not having stallions or horse shows on the property. My insurance as an instructor is a separate policy so I am covered both personally and as a business in case of an accident. My instructor's coverage also stays no matter where I am teaching or doing a clinic.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Pretty sure travelers does. Farm Burea ( screrw it I cant even get close enough for spell check to figure it out stoopid stoopid word) Farm BEEE URRRRR OOOO,,
any way they have a great farm policy which includes equine liability, but Only if you dont charge money, They may sell a rider though. I would check there first


----------



## BaywoodFarmNC (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you for this information! 
snootyfox - I checked out Ohio Casualty but I think they only offer those coverages in Ohio and Kentucky (that's what it said online). I left a message for them anyways but haven't heard back. 
joe4d - We have Farm Burau but we didn't think that they would offer the type of insurance we need. We will contact them tomorrow.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

see you cant spell it either ! LOL thought it was just me


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Bureau, I think!!! LOL!


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Farm Bureau or Markel.
Be warned, Markel has a mile long application, but I do believe their insurance coverage is absolutely worth it!


----------



## rcshawk (Aug 3, 2010)

American National or Farm Family


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Have you checked with: www.equisure-inc.com


----------

